# Misting fans



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Anyone have a misting fan they like? My uncovered porch needs cooling in summer.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Bump. Are misting fans junk? Dont want to get something that soaks you. See some pedistal fans between $100-250. But never experienced one.


----------

